# Bossman Morgan Skimmer 18’ Yamaha F70



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey y’all. Anyone prop a 18’ Bossman Morgan Skimmer lately? A friend just spun his prop off on his way to the dock. Thank you.


----------

